# TANG BAND W2-880SC



## geoffire (Oct 21, 2005)

Just recieved These 

I cut the top to a tupperware containter and tested them with my computer setup.

I wasn't expecting much after opening the box as they have plastic baskets and are SO tiny! But honestly I'm pretty impressed. sure bass is almost non existant (the plastic container with no seal helps I'm sure), but hey they're 2"ers! I have them crossed at around 150hz and I'm not noticing any distortion at loud listening levels. Highs sound rather good and off axis responce seems really good as well. with my nice 3 way tower speakers on the right and this little guy in a tupperware for the left it actually sound really nice! in fact I think the left voices sounds a little better, yes even the male ones!

I'm going to try these in my car (little dash pods) with the dayton rs180's (no tweeter) and I'll let you guys know how it sounds. I'm betting it will sound really good though!


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

http://www.zaphaudio.com/minitest/fr.html

Zaph tested it, it didn't compete well with the larger 3"ers in the test, but out of the 2"ers he rated it the best....Everything about the driver looks pretty good....it should work well without a tweet....check his graphs...He said it would def need a midwoofer....and possibly a dome tweet, and if he had to pick one of the 2ers to use he wouldn't as they don't even compair to the 3"ers....and he does test the TB W3-871.

But for $12 you can't beat that driver with a stick....i'd like to try it out just because its so inexpensive.


----------



## geoffire (Oct 21, 2005)

yeah that test is why I purchased it. looking at the responce curves the 2" only falls behind in the bass department, and I have a 7" in my door for that. I still havn't decided if I even want to use the tiny rear mound tweeter I picked up with it. Its probably not needed, the highs are not lacking.

These things will be SO much easier to find a place to put them than the dayton rs28's I was planning on using...

hell running these things full range in dash pods to compliment your mids and tweets mounted in kicks would probably sound excellent! I seriously cannot hear any distortion even without a crossover at all and at loud listening levels. eveyone with sound issues should seriously give it a try.

I also picked up the hivi 3" from that test also. it is seriously almost a cube the magnet is so big and makes the 2"er look so itty bitty. they sound good as well and actually have really good bass considering its a 3". I'm going to use them to make a surround sound speakers for my home setup...


----------



## geoffire (Oct 21, 2005)

wow I've tested the hivi's a little more. those things sound really good! if you have room for them use those! like serously very very good full sound. these would mix well with sub crossed over a little high without a midbass driver at all.


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

how is the top end on those hi vi mids? i've got the "black" set of 2" tangband mids and their top end is pretty nice...


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Jeff... once you are done let me know... cause I want to hear it


----------



## geoffire (Oct 21, 2005)

The highs sound really good. if not too far off axis I don't think you'd even need a tweeter. I compared the highs of the two and tweeter (crossed at 3k), on axis there’s little difference between the three, its off axis the tweeter really excels where the full rangers fall off. Overall the HiVi sounds a little fuller (especially by itself) and the highs are equally as crisp to my ears. overall I prefer the hivi's sound.

I'm thinking I'm going to use the tang bands in my car as the hivi's really are 3x3x2 cubes, the magnet is massive and they won't fit on my dash easily like the little 2"ers. The 3" hivi dwarfs the 2" tang band. 

Really I think these may work best running full range accenting a two way mounted low in the kicks or doors. It’ll bring the sound stage up and help the transition at the crossover sound as smooth as possible. Get em and run them off your head unit, I think it would be a hot setup!

-Jeff


----------

